# Pros and Cons of toy poodles?



## zoey11 (Oct 26, 2010)

I saw a recent thread of "Pros and Cons of standard poodles" so I decided to ask...

What are the pros and cons of a toy poodle?

Thank-you!


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

I love my 4 standards....love them to death. Wasn't sure I could get used to a toy but my friend got a black one and convinced me to take his brother that was left.....so I did. OMG, he's a dream dog. Smart as the standards but in such a cute little compact package. He's such a little bratty prancer around the house....little whipper-snapper, he is. But all that attitude calms right down and melts in my arms. He is clean, well-behaved, attractive in his little leopard spotted fur. He is a great watch dog but not overly yappy. He barks when the big dogs tell his its OK to bark. He easily fits anywhere and doesn't eat much. He poops teeny ones. He doesn't hump or mark. He's a perfect little companion.


----------



## Poodlelvr (Mar 13, 2010)

Poodle all are truly much alike no matter what their size. We artificially divide them into toy, mini, and standard. I had minis most of my life. Six years ago I got my first toy. I was leary of getting anything too tiny, and stayed far away from breeders who used the word teacup. Beau, my toy boy, at 12 inches is really oversized for a toy. Belle at 10 inches is a true toy.

The advantages I see are that grooming goes much faster. There's less dog to brush or clip. They do eat less, so affording quality food is easier. Yes, cleaning up after them is easy also. Two small dogs can curl up on my lap and do. They don't think of themselves as small and are fearless. They are every bit as trainable as their larger relatives.

The cons I see are that I need to be a more careful poodle guardian. Large agressive dogs or wildlife might see them as prey. Therefore, I go out with them even in winter. Stupid human owners may treat them as doll babies and not the fine canines they are.

Properly bred and raised toy poodles are a joy.


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

I have always had toy poodles in my life, and they are well behaved, and lovable! They learn very quickly just like other sized poodles and yes, require haircuts every 2 months and eat less food.


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

partial2poodles said:


> I love my 4 standards....love them to death. Wasn't sure I could get used to a toy but my friend got a black one and convinced me to take his brother that was left.....so I did. OMG, he's a dream dog. Smart as the standards but in such a cute little compact package. He's such a little bratty prancer around the house....little whipper-snapper, he is. But all that attitude calms right down and melts in my arms. He is clean, well-behaved, attractive in his little leopard spotted fur. He is a great watch dog but not overly yappy. He barks when the big dogs tell his its OK to bark. He easily fits anywhere and doesn't eat much. He poops teeny ones. He doesn't hump or mark. He's a perfect little companion.


That is exactly how I feel about Auggie, who is a small mini; close to a toy in size. He was neutered early, and he doesn't do all the icky boy stuff! ahahaha...he is so snuggly. Love him!

And P.S. I'm thinking a silver toy to add to our poodle family, in a few years!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I agree with all the above - Poppy is top of the size range for a UK toy, which would probably just tip her into oversize in the US. For me that is the perfect size! Small enough to pick up and carry in an emergency, to fit on my lap together with Sophy and one or more of the cats, doesn't take up too much room in the bed ... big enough to enjoy long walks, agility, etc, etc. I too would be wary of anyone deliberately breeding extra small dogs, but apart from that I think we can rejoice that poodles come in sizes to suit every household!


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

I do not think that all of the varieties are the same. I see substantial differences in temperament and drive between the Standard, Mini, and Toy.

Toy Pros:
Small size is easily transportable
Easier/less expensive to groom
Lively/active temperaments
Long lived
Relatively healthy
Takes direction well when the owner bothers to train

Toy Cons:
Small size makes them fragile
Runny eyes on many are unattractive
Poor coats
Prone to hypoglycemia as puppies
Can be active without purpose (leash spinners)
Can be fearful or overly reactive (sharp shy or problem barkers)


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

cbrand said:


> I do not think that all of the varieties are the same. I see substantial differences in temperament and drive between the Standard, Mini, and Toy.


Joann Neal wrote an interesting series of articles a few years back for the Poodle Papers on the different working temperaments of the three varieties. I think it is harder to find an obedience prospect toy than the other varieties. But there is a toy around here who is kicking butt and taking names--I think she also showed at the NOI. And she is *young*--barely 3 years old--and already a UDX. :adore: AND she is a breed champion! :adore: Ha! I just looked, and she is a Saratoga toy--from the breeder that CTGirl just got a pup from.


----------



## jeffsf (Dec 6, 2010)

In my limited experience, and I love our little guys, I'd add that the toys don't seem to be quite as bright as the standards. Additionally, cleaning the teeth of the toys is very difficult and all of ours have had dental problems over the years.


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

I groom quite a few toy poodles in my shop. NONE are as healthy and cute as mine....MINE is not out of special stock....average home bred crappy toy poodle. What makes mine great is he is a raw eater...his teeth are great and his cream fur (which CAN be sparce and wispy) is nice and full. I attribute his bright eyes, pink skin, no allergies, no mental weirdness to his healthy lifestyle and spaced out vaccines.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

jeffsf said:


> Additionally, cleaning the teeth of the toys is very difficult and all of ours have had dental problems over the years.



Good point! Toys need special attention to teeth.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Yes Feralpudel, Saratoga has a few who do quite well in agility. There is no reason a toy poodle can't kick butt in agility. Swizzle is fearless and very fast. He seems to respond to voice and hand signals well. Now if only I can be trained to perform well I am sure he will do great.


----------

